# Strength Training.



## kenwood (Aug 21, 2006)

*8-21-06* - i just ordered a bottle of Maximum(sp?) Pump. BW: 183

Bench: 135x10(warmup)-*65% of 1rm*
175x12
175x12
175x12

incline: 135(warmup)x10
185x8
185x8
185x6

bentover rows: 135x8
155x8
175x8

overhead press: 95x8
95x8
135x6

dips:bwx10
bwx12
bwx20 

the rest int. were really short. i had a friend lift w/me and while one of us were resting one of us was doing a set then the person resting did a set. but anyway the R.I were short and my muscles were fatigue(sp?) and i was outta breath. next time its going to be a longer R.I


----------



## kenwood (Aug 22, 2006)

*8-22-06*

no wrkout today, off day or rest w/e lol.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 22, 2006)

kenwood said:


> no *wrkout* today, off day or rest w/e lol.



Damn. And your spelling was dead on in that first post.

Keep at it! 

What were your RI's in that workout?


----------



## kenwood (Aug 22, 2006)

Gazhole said:


> Damn. And your spelling was dead on in that first post.
> 
> Keep at it!
> 
> What were your RI's in that workout?



lol   ummm like 50-60sec


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 22, 2006)

kenwood said:


> lol   ummm like 50-60sec



Nice. Good RI.

That one really hits me, too.


----------



## kenwood (Aug 22, 2006)

Gazhole said:


> Nice. Good RI.
> 
> That one really hits me, too.



yeah i usually just waited aslong as i wanted to, to do another set  but i wanted to hurry up. but next workout i will rest as long as i need to  

Edir** can't wait till tomorrows workout, friend is comming over again. he will belifting with me every workout  he useto lift w/me for 2-3months last year at the end of school but he stopped at summer and now hes going to again i guess  he said he was sore as hell today lol. can't wait till tomorrows workout: squats(65% of 1rm), lunges, chinups, Zercher Squats, and face pulls.


----------



## ccr_bballer33 (Aug 23, 2006)

good shit bro, just keep working hard and those numbers will boost. But yeah, leg workouts are brutal..good luck with that partner.


----------



## kenwood (Aug 23, 2006)

*8-23-06*

ok well it was squat day w/alt work too  heres how it went

(65% or 1rm)atg Squats: 135x12
205x12
205x12
205x10

Luges: 95x8(both legs too)
95x8
115x8 -Killed

chinusp: bwx8
bwx8
bwx6-lazy

Zercher Squats: bar x8
bar x8-1st time doing them so i just did that lol

Fuck i forgot the face pulls  s.o.b i dont even think they were on my damn paper 

all in all todays workout killed mylegs. their already sore lol. i should get my MP tomorrow   next week i'm going to get the CEE and Nitro4 and 1lb of lifting chalk and a few other things


----------



## kenwood (Aug 24, 2006)

_*8-24-06*_

no workout today


----------



## kenwood (Aug 25, 2006)

*8-25-06*

today's workout was good 

Dead's : 135x6
155x6
185x6

SLD'S: 135x6
145x6
155x6

bentover rows: 135x6
145x6
145x6

reverse hyper: bwx6
bwx6
bw+25x6

wg pullups: bw 3x6,8,6

Was really pumped so i went ahead and maxed out on bench and incline  

bench: 135x3
185x3
225x2
245x1
175x1
295x1  **NEW P.R**
did 315 for 1 negative

Incline: 135x3
185x3
225x1
245x1
255x1 **NEW P.R**


----------



## kenwood (Aug 26, 2006)

8-26-06

no workout today.


----------



## kenwood (Aug 27, 2006)

8-27-06
no workout today


----------



## kenwood (Aug 28, 2006)

*8-28-06*

todays workout was good. i got my MP   and i was soo pumped during my workout  . Push

Bench: 185x8 warmup
205x6
205x7
205x8

Incline press: 135x8
175x6
175x6
175x10

Military press: 95x6
95x6
95x6

cg bp: 95x8
115x6
135x6

dips: bwx6
bwx5
bw+10 x5


----------



## kenwood (Aug 29, 2006)

*8-29-06*

no workout today.


----------



## kenwood (Aug 29, 2006)

All comments welcome lol


----------



## nsimmons (Aug 30, 2006)

Go back to school


----------



## kenwood (Aug 30, 2006)

8-30-06

well today i did 4 sets of wg pullups and 4sets of chinupsand 4 sets of ch pullups and then i did some body rows. then i did some deads then i boxed my friend that finally stopped being a bitch.


----------



## LexusGS (Aug 30, 2006)

kenwood, nice shit bro. looks like you improved since my last visit.
Two questions for you my brother:
1. what is the supplements that worked best for you or the ones that you are currantly on?
2. I noticed before you maxed on the bench, you did 245X1 then went down to 175X1 before doing the 295X1, is there a reason you did this? Did you do it to get hyped and get some speed with the 175 and cary that onto the max 295 attempt? Do you kinda get what im saying?


----------



## kenwood (Aug 30, 2006)

LexusGS said:


> kenwood, nice shit bro. looks like you improved since my last visit.
> Two questions for you my brother:
> 1. what is the supplements that worked best for you or the ones that you are currantly on?
> 2. I noticed before you maxed on the bench, you did 245X1 then went down to 175X1 before doing the 295X1, is there a reason you did this? Did you do it to get hyped and get some speed with the 175 and cary that onto the max 295 attempt? Do you kinda get what im saying?



thanks man. to answer question 1- i was using the bsn stack(no-xplode,cellmass,nitrix) for 4-5months and last monday i stopped that stack and all i'm taking now is IronMagLabs Maximum Pump   the shit is magic lol the pumps i get in my arms/chest/back are insane! betterthan i've ever gotten from the bsn stack and it was my ver 1st serving of IML Maximum Pump  .  To answer Q. 2- i meant to put 275 lol my bad man, 275 was my max before and was stuck on it forever(atleast 1month or2) then i too an unload week and then the week i came back i got the 295   so i did my old max and i told my training partner "its all or nothing man" so i threw on 295and done it.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 30, 2006)

I'm tempted to shit all over you, but _damn_, you lift some good iron.  You make my shit look like nothing.


----------



## kenwood (Aug 30, 2006)

DOMS said:


> I'm tempted to shit all over you, but _damn_, you lift some good iron.  You make my shit look like nothing.



thanks lol.   i'm done lifting till next week   fuck its only wednesday but man i'm going to take the rest of this week off and on monday i start my new workout: upper/lower/upper. my new goal is hypertrophy, put some size on.


----------



## BigDyl (Aug 30, 2006)

DOMS said:


> I'm tempted to shit all over you, but _damn_, you lift some good iron.  You make my shit look like nothing.



He's increased his max bench 100 LB's in only 4 months.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 30, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> He's increased his max bench 100 LB's in only 4 months.


He's lying?


----------



## kenwood (Aug 30, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> He's increased his max bench 100 LB's in only 4 months.



no just some great gains w/a grreat diet. heres how it is(in school grades)

7th grade(end): 70lbs bench-didnt know shit
8th grade(end): 140lbs bench-was doin ok i guess
9th grade(beggining):225lbs bench-got serios about lifting.
10th(beggining):295lbs bench- got really serious and smarter training.

their is 4months of schoo lout for summer and  9-10months of school.


----------



## kenwood (Aug 30, 2006)

DOMS said:


> He's lying?



no i'm not lying


----------



## kenwood (Aug 31, 2006)

8-31-06 no workout today. buti did get my diet back ontrack and i got my dipping belt and lifting chalk today from bb.com.

I did 10min. of HIIT cardio tho, w/2min warmup/cooldown

todays calories:  Totals  3064cals. fats- 74g carbs-364g protein-251g


----------



## LexusGS (Aug 31, 2006)

does that ironmaglabs stuff really work and will it show up for an athletics physical test if i use it?


----------



## kenwood (Aug 31, 2006)

LexusGS said:


> does that ironmaglabs stuff really work and will it show up for an athletics physical test if i use it?



yes i have extreme pumps in my arms,chest and back. better thani did on the bsn stack. i doubt it will.  go look in the supp forum at my review thread


----------



## kenwood (Aug 31, 2006)

8-31-06

i boxed today.


----------



## kenwood (Sep 3, 2006)

9-4-06

well i havnt worked out since last wednesday  . my shoulder startedhurting again so i stopped. My shoulder is much better now, not sore or anything so i'm gonna start working otu again tomorrow(nextweek).  I can't wait


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 3, 2006)

kenwood said:


> no just some great gains w/a grreat diet. heres how it is(in school grades)
> 
> 7th grade(end): 70lbs bench-didnt know shit
> 8th grade(end): 140lbs bench-was doin ok i guess
> ...



true story, he went up 155 lb's on his bench in 2 years with crappy routines.


----------



## kenwood (Sep 4, 2006)

todays workout sucked ass! no-pumps  i dont even feel like i worked out.


----------

